# Does this job exist in Malaysia?



## eng1neer (Nov 13, 2011)

Hallo everyone,

i studied automation technology in germany and i am currently working in germany as a planner for building automations.

The following are my job scopes:-
1. plan the sensors to be used to automate devices like air handling units and heat distributor.
2. plan the control cabinet to be used for the automation of the devices.
3. cost estimation of the automation part of the project.
4. search for tenders.
5. checking offers from tenders.

My question is, when i return to Malaysia, can i get a job similar to what i am doing now? Does this job even exist in Malaysia?

i have searched in the internet with search quotes like "building automation planner", "measurement and control building engineer", and many more, but dont seem to be able to find anything relevant.

Pls advice.

Thank you very much.


----------



## cooljewel (Oct 28, 2011)

There is probably work for someone with your qualifications, however job competition is stiff in Malaysia.... and it is likely that you will be paid Malaysian rates..so as a new graduate, and a foreigner, your chances will be limited.

If you are a Malaysian, not really sure why you would want to come back, as the Ringgit ( local currency) is worth very little compared to the Euro which you are earning now. May be better to earn as much as you can overseas...and come to Malaysia for holidays or retirement.


----------



## chong (Feb 16, 2012)

cooljewel said:


> There is probably work for someone with your qualifications, however job competition is stiff in Malaysia.... and it is likely that you will be paid Malaysian rates..so as a new graduate, and a foreigner, your chances will be limited.
> 
> If you are a Malaysian, not really sure why you would want to come back, as the Ringgit ( local currency) is worth very little compared to the Euro which you are earning now. May be better to earn as much as you can overseas...and come to Malaysia for holidays or retirement.


100% agree......! :clap2:


----------

